# couple questions



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying something different. (first sign of going crazy) Instead of useing any epoxy,can auto clear be sprayed as a final clearcoat over water base paint such as Createx?
If so, what is the best brand auto clear to use?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jim , I think a fair amount the guys use the automotive clear on baits. I think it works well with the Createx also. Not sure what brand is the best.

John


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Tigger, I just wanted to be sure it wouldn't melt my waterbase.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to spray automotive clear on my baits. Two tips. Make absolutely sure the Createx is cured as best as you can. It will wrinkle or bleed if not. Also, don't put a thick coat on at first. Put a fine almost dry coat on for the first pass. Let it flash for a few minutes, then put a descent wet coat on. After it cures, and if you like, you can put the second full coat on real wet and get whatever build the clear will let you put on without sagging. 

PPG clears are pretty good.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You might also consider trying Krylon Clear Glaze. I've tried it with Createx with no issues so far. I've also used it as a buffer between coats. It seems to really light up the colors too. It also seems to penetrate the micro pores of the paint surface without disturbing the paint itself in any way.

It takes 24 hours to dry, so that seems to be a disadvantage over automotive clears, but if time isn't an issue its a little easier to get your hands on. Walmart has it.


----------

